

The Math Ceiling: Where’s your cognitive breaking point? - tokenadult
http://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2015/04/08/the-math-ceiling-wheres-your-cognitive-breaking-point/

======
dzdt
The second half of the article is the interesting one. Skip/skim past the "do
you have a ceiling" bit. The meat is the idea that if you go too long with a
missing bit of understanding, the workarounds and coping strategies you form
to keep progressing can create a barrier which is not remedied by filling in
the original missing bit.

------
hmbg
The proper way of playing fast notes on a guitar (with a pick) is alternate
picking, up/down/up/down. So a three note per string scale ascension would be
dud udu dud udu ... I never learned that. Instead I took the shortcut called
economy picking, just picking in the direction the pick moves. The same scale
ascension would be dud dud dud dud... (since you move down to the next
string). This is also a valid technique, but meant as a compliment and
normally learned after mastering alternate picking.

Now, economy picking worked pretty well for me for a while, but I'm starting
to feel the disadvantages now (very hard to keep a perfectly even pace, easy
to get "stuck" in certain picking patterns, etc.) But now for the life of me I
cannot unlearn and relearn.

Far fetched parallel, but it makes me think that he could be right about the
math as well.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
In your second example I think you meant: dud udu dud dud

